# Yeah, I think I'm hooked.



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Anybody up for explaining to my kid's dad why it took me an hour to feed the fish ? I just spent a full hour durring which I was supposed to be doing about 80million things watching the red cherry shrimp climb over the red flowers on the rotala, while red and blue Cardinals schooled georgeously, and the green chain sword swayed in the current.

I thought it was about 5 minutes, 'till I looked at the clock.



I think I'm glad that when we move the tank will be in the living room. & I'm becomming a little worried that the small tank is going to find itself some microrasboras up in my office, instead of being a back-up thing.

-Unnr


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm sure we all feel for ya. 
It is taking everything I've got just not to set up the small 2.5g I have in my office too


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I stare at my tank as well, there is always tank activity, corys at the bottom and tiger barbs and odessa barbs playfully chasing each other around. I am always in my room and catch myself watching them. All my stress dissolves when I see them, the aquarium light turns on each morning at the time I need to get up and I wake up seeing my fish who are either greeting me with a "Good Morning" or a "I'm hungry feed me please!" but either way, seeing them makes me content


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I see my tanks thru a small window very frequently.....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!! Even my 5 month old can't get enough of our tank. I set a chair up often to watch the fish and plants.. :3


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I spend hours a week staring at my fish. I have lots of tanks, with different action in each one. I have a little troupe of clown loaches to entertain me with the loachy dance. I have a fast-moving color-soaked bunch of malawi cichlids. I have little golden color snails mating and reproducing in massive quantities. And then there's the puffers. THe puffers who are smiling at me when I'm not feeling the best. That cheers me up. Feed a puffer a snail, and I can feel the happy from the puffer come right back out at me, and cheer me up.

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive spent perhaps a total of 1/2 hour/week max watching my fish in the past five years. I like knowing they're there. I watch them eat. That's about it. 

Used to watch them for hours but it's been about a decade of aquariums now and they're just there .


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe you should get a totally different species, one that is nothing like you ever had before


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Ive spent perhaps a total of 1/2 hour/week max watching my fish in the past five years. I like knowing they're there. I watch them eat. That's about it.
> 
> Used to watch them for hours but it's been about a decade of aquariums now and they're just there .


Maybe its time to move on from the hobby......... As my wife has pointed out to me in the past, once the amount of work overcomes the enjoyment I get from it its time to move on.

Sounds like ou might be there.........


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Maybe its time to move on from the hobby......... As my wife has pointed out to me in the past, once the amount of work overcomes the enjoyment I get from it its time to move on.
> 
> Sounds like ou might be there.........


when you get bored, I am sure there are some species that you have never kept and it may revive your passion for fish. I got bored of badminton but I now play squash, both raquet sports but still major differences. Just my two cents.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Ive spent perhaps a total of 1/2 hour/week max watching my fish in the past five years. I like knowing they're there. I watch them eat. That's about it.
> 
> Used to watch them for hours but it's been about a decade of aquariums now and they're just there .


Yep maybe you should get a Teddy bear hamster or a budgie and quit fish all together.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Maybe its time to move on from the hobby......... As my wife has pointed out to me in the past, once the amount of work overcomes the enjoyment I get from it its time to move on.
> 
> Sounds like ou might be there.........


I glance at them a lot. I enjoy my one minute slices of fish  and I take really good care of them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Realizing you're hooked is one thing...giving into it is another 

Sounds like it's time for someone to go salt. I still spend at least 30 minutes a day looking at my tanks every day...


....and even more on maintenance it seems!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Spoken like a man who been dere, done dat! 

I think that is the only time I would go salty - if there comes a time when FW doesn't fascinate me anymore.

But there are so many species, so many things to do. There's the entire loricariid universe, and the botia universe, and the Malawi, Victoria, and Tanganyika rift lake universe, the south american universe. 

If I got bored of all that, I might switch to native Canadian species.

W


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 to swapping species every once in a while....


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I'm calling good odds that AquariAM is just grandstanding and doesn't want to admit how much time he spends zoning out on his tanks (probably while not-reading a book) 

-Unnr


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I believe he's telling the truth.  It's not grandstanding to say "I don't spend hours looking at my tanks". If my tanks didn't fascinate me enough to stare at them for hours, I'd send my fishies packin'. But besides the way they crawl into your heart, and become pets, they really do fascinate me.

Tonight I stripped a female Yellow Belly Albert of 14 healthy wiggly fry and fed them their first big meal of cyclops. I hope that I did the right thing. You live and you learn. (it's funny, Tbemba thought, in another thread, that by repeatedly pointing out that I have admitted that I killed fish, and this makes everything I say suspect, I would say, it's the opposite. I'm willing to admit I'm fallible, and that I make mistakes and I learn. It's the infallible people you should never take advice from. The ones who have never lost a fish. Heartbreak is an excellent teacher, and yes, I do learn.)

W


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I like shooting fish....is that a bad thing?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

thats why I am glad i put my tank in my bedroom... i can stare at it for hrs on end, and not get bored... just watching my shrimp swim around is... neat .


----------



## Fish_Noob32 (Jan 10, 2010)

+1 for placing in bedroom. Great stress reliever


----------



## Steeners (Mar 28, 2010)

I need to setup a chair in front of my tank in the kitchen. I spend a while watching them along with my kitty  He likes them too - but perhaps not for the same reasons  
We have a finished basement but I want to paint it and get it all furnished with a big screen tv and a HUGE fish tank!  I am sure the hubby would love it..haha! It's true, once you get started I don't think you can stop. I am worried about getting my quarantine tank because I might end up using that for something else... like a permanent home for fishies  ah well!
They are fun!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Steeners said:


> ... I am worried about getting my quarantine tank because I might end up using that for something else... like a permanent home for fishies  ah well!
> They are fun!


Heh heh, isn't that how we all get new tanks? Now you have to shop for a second quaranteen tank and then a third ...

I could easily replace all my TV time with fish watching. I don't have any consistencies. All I know is I need a clone to do all the fish keeping and I do all the fish watching .

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

When I lived in a small apartment, I had as many as 8 tanks in my bedroom. It was a bit nuts. And the sound of all those AquaClear 110s (because I say, go big on filtration, or forget keeping fish!) was kind of like being near a waterfall.
When I moved to the house, I set up a fishroom in the basement, which is much nicer for water-changing, but I do miss waking up in the morning and having my smiley puffers scooting across the front of the tank saying, "hey, sleepyhead... we've been waiting since sun-up for you. you're up now, may as well feed us!".

W

P.S. I know a guy who has his apartment so full of bird-cages and tanks that he hasn't got room for a mattress to sleep on. He sleeps on his couch.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

I recently setup a tank in my room on my desk where I am supposed to work. Even though its only a 20 liter tank, still enough activity to hook you for 10 minutes at a time.

O yea, and Hi, first post =P


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I believe he's telling the truth.  It's not grandstanding to say "I don't spend hours looking at my tanks". If my tanks didn't fascinate me enough to stare at them for hours, I'd send my fishies packin'. But besides the way they crawl into your heart, and become pets, they really do fascinate me.


I see it like anything you've been doing a long time. I have two cats. There are days I don't see either one (they're cats...). I don't need to move on from cats 

I glance at my fish repeatedly throughout the day and I'm aware of any conditions that may be occuring I could tell you what they all ate today and what specific sponges in what filter need maintenance next etc etc. I just don't stare much.


----------



## hcnbessell (May 15, 2010)

*Hellooo Aqua ALL!*

I am accidently new into this fascinating world of nature - 4 years young [but hub hub wiz 25 or more - basically my recruiter]. This page is like my mornin' cappucino, infact like online aromatheraphy [lol].

We have some tanks [ trying not to get to over 5??!!] ..our pleasures are both d unique fish & plant....especially d aquascaping - he Hub Hub was a reefer so now he's trying to blend that art into d tropics.

Great to meet all - whether Aquaholic, .. AquaAm or ...Aqua wheteverS! And yeS! We have stools infront of d tank for ogling too! lol!

Cheers
H & R

att. some pics


----------

